# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Test p cycle

## weezy4

I'm 3 weeks into a test p cycle 100mg end and have only gained about 3 pounds. With test e I usually gain about 10lbs relatively quick so thats why I'm asking if I should be concerned about the quality of my gear...its pharmavol test p by the way

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> I'm 3 weeks into a test p cycle 100mg end and have only gained about 3 pounds. With test e I usually gain about 10lbs relatively quick so thats why I'm asking if I should be concerned about the quality of my gear...its pharmavol test p by the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Never had an issue with their products, but I wouldn't go by weight gained. I'd at least pull a total T panel. Then you know what's going on and provide feedback to the UGL.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

If u inject more often, less sides are usual. Meaning, in this case u migth have gained less water compared to test e.
Clean 3 pounds in 3 weeks running only 300-400 mg, isnt totally bad.
If this continue, ur up for 9 pounds of real muscles in 2 months from a dose u probably could run for life. Thats not bad at all!


Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------

